# Hygroset II Battery



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

I left the house and forgot to look at the battery type in my hygroset ii round. Does anyone know the type of battery they have so I can get it while I am out?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I just went and checked my square version and it takes 1 357A.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! You saved me a trip home.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Not a problem. Thanks for all the help you have offered so far. Glad to give back a little.


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

I hope you're all subscribed to kipkay on youtube. If you are, you'll be familiar with this. If not, you can take apart a 12 volt battery and it'll give you a bunch of button cell batteries. Not sure if it's the right kind of button cell for this, though.

YouTube - 12 Volt Battery Hack!


----------

